
When to Quit Your Job - thelittleyes
http://www.thelittleyes.com/blog/2015/12/16/when-to-quit-your-job
======
dudul
Naive article. There are many other factors involved. Are your stock options
about to vest? Have you accomplished something meaningful at your current job
to show your value to your next employer?

"money to fill our bank account" is not a shallow reason to work. "money to
fill our bank account" usually translates to "money to pay the mortgage",
"money to send your kids to school", "money to pay health insurance for your
family".

Yes, having a fun job that gives you a sense of fulfillment is great, but
other factors have to be considered.

~~~
thelittleyes
Thanks for engaging with the piece, although reading some content you've put
out into the world called "naive" isn't a great feeling. I wonder what other
word might have been used to accomplish your point without being degrading.
"Incomplete" perhaps?

To your points:

1\. Stock options vesting and accomplishing something meaningful to show your
value to your next employer are _tactical considerations_ to make if you've
decided to leave. So you're right that if you establish that your current
place of employment won't allow you to satisfy your intrinsic motivations,
isn't in a context you're interested in, or won't let you accomplish your
lifestyle goals, you need a plan to quit. In creating that plan you'd need to
consider the questions you asked, but those are more questions of _when_ to
quit, or _how_ to quit, rather than if you _should_ quit.

2\. Money to fill you bank account is a shallow reason to work - working to
support your family or send your kids to college isn't - those are intrinsic
motivations - to feel like you're providing for your family - or to feel like
you're being a good parent - working to get money in your bank account speaks
to responding, like trying to get peer recognition, to an extrinsic motivator
- earning more money. Many of my peers when I was in my 20's worked for the
money, and the toys, but never finding satisfaction in that.

I would submit, and particularly in the case of my clients who are all
software engineers, that they are able to fulfill most of their
lifestyle/income goals, while still doing a MUCH better job of understanding
what kind of work they want to be doing, and pursuing career opportunities
that provide those to them.

~~~
dudul
naive: showing a lack of judgement. Exactly what I wanted to say.

